# Medical Coder /Coding Supervisor FT or PT



## scCodeRite (Jul 18, 2011)

I need to work from home !! I have 10 years experience with medical coding and billing as well as teaching medical coding and due to my daughters recent health issues (Guillian Barre)  I need to get back home either full or part time. Medical Coding is a profession that you either love or hate....and I absolutely LOVE, its my passion and I need the flexibility that this career can offer.

Anybody have any suggestions?? 

Thanks!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a list of companies that hire remote coders at the bottom of this page http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Most are contract positions so if you've never done contract work you might want to read the page as well.

I have worked for three of the companies on the list and I know others in this ofrum have been hired by some of them. 

They don't all hire all the time so you'd have to visit each one's website and contact them.

Good luck to you. I hope everything work out for you and your daughter.


----------

